# newbie question



## Ryan13 (Dec 11, 2013)

hi guys.

I'm new to slingshot but I'm really getting into it and am needing some advice.

The slingshot that i'm looking at is the pocket predator hathcock target sniper. I was wondering if anyone has some experince with it or knowledge about it and was willing to shed some light on it for me.


----------



## PUNISHER (Sep 21, 2012)

Never tried that one but it looks nice.

Most of mine I have bought from wingshooter on the vender site and Nathan from simpleshot has some really good ones.

You cant go wrong with the scout from simpleshot.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

you can find threads about the hathcock target sniper slingshot in the reviews section sub-forum of the forum. heres 3 to get y ou started-

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28156-pocket-predator-hts/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28094-review-hathcock-target-sniper-video/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23606-pocket-predator-hathcock-target-sniper/


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I personally love it and can shoot quite well with it. Its a great shooter. It is a designated side shooter. Here is another recent review. Also check out the pocket predator forum.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28156-pocket-predator-hts/#entry372716


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I think it's great. I have a large hand and I'm OK with horizontal shooting, so it works fine for me. The wide fork gap has translated into no fork hits for me so far.


----------



## Ryan13 (Dec 11, 2013)

Im open to any slingshot suggustions too.


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

I shoot the PP Hathcock love it ... and I hit the can with the first shot I took with it ... at least I was able to hit it once ...


----------



## Ryan13 (Dec 11, 2013)

Does anybody know how much draw weight the simple shot scout has with the bands it comes with?


----------

